# Log In Password Corrupt



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to log on to my regular home page where all my files are and it says my log on password file is corrupt, anyone have any ideas how to bypass my admin log on to change the password.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It has been happening a lot, because of the latest updates being pushed by Microsoft. Jim depending on if you are using 8 or 10. You can check the Tutorials at eightforums.com or tenforums.com

Any questions over there, Brink who runs the sites, along with a couple of others who are Microsoft MVP's can help if you cannot get the solution with using the repair to the OS.

The only real solution is creating a new profile. You can do that kind of stuff with a Linux Live DVD, but not always the easiest way of fixing it.

If you can get into the registry, try this. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/947215


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> It has been happening a lot, because of the latest updates being pushed by Microsoft. Jim depending on if you are using 8 or 10. You can check the Tutorials at eightforums.com or tenforums.com
> 
> Any questions over there, Brink who runs the sites, along with a couple of others who are Microsoft MVP's can help if you cannot get the solution with using the repair to the OS.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg, I appreciate that. I have Windows 7 and I do have the disk to reinstall but I will lose my Microsoft word and office with no way to reinstall that. 

I did get back on there last night a couple of times and got most of my files so that is a big plus. I do know windows 10 has been messing with my windows 7 trying to frustrate me into changing but I really hate to. 

Thanks again, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sevenforums is pretty much a dead forum, so everyone is now posting at eightforums.

You can actually download the Office image at office.microsoft.com. If you do not have the keys, use Belarc Advisor free..

If you are using Windows 10. Yes it has been screwing up the profile of 7. Post on the tenforums and if Brink does not catch you, someone else may.

I would maybe juice the wheels a little if you get Brink. Maybe see if he wants to help get some tools and tutorials for the PC forum loaded.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Try this. But make an image backup of the drive first. I use Clonezilla on a USB stick. You have to go to Tuxboot to download the tool to create a bootable USB.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/681-startup-repair.html

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...t/73992e8f-0810-4766-96e5-7634808fb97a?auth=1


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg, I really do appreciate all your help, after fighting with this thing last night and today, finally I got it back. I did get back on once or twice last night and was able to save all my files so that is a plus. I changed out my keyboard and deleted the password completely today and so far so good. I would hate to lose my programs. I am just holding my breath hoping it doesn't go down again.

I know Windows 10 is messing with my Windows 7 because in the last couple of months I have pictures over laying text and the only way to make the pictures go away is highlight the text before the pictures, that will make them go away.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

BigJim said:


> I do know windows 10 has been messing with my windows 7 trying to frustrate me into changing but I really hate to.


I cannot offer any help with your current problem, but I can help you get rid of those annoying Win10 notifications. I too, am sticking with Win7 till the very end. I have 2 PC's running 7 and no interest in 10. I have a link at home with step by step instructions on how to get rid of the Win10 notifications. I'll post the link up tomorrow if it interests you.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

To keep the windows 10 away you just need to not load update KB3035583. I don't think you can hide it either, I've tried. You need to not load it every time you run update. I don't run AUTO updates. I do it manually.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's the link I was talking about:

http://techwithlove.com/how-to-remove-get-windows-10-update-icon/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

r0ckstarr said:


> Here's the link I was talking about:
> 
> http://techwithlove.com/how-to-remove-get-windows-10-update-icon/


Thanks Rock, I appreciate the link and information.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

joed said:


> To keep the windows 10 away you just need to not load update KB3035583. I don't think you can hide it either, I've tried. You need to not load it every time you run update. I don't run AUTO updates. I do it manually.


Microsoft is using a possible Rootkit inside their code, to force users to get the nagware to upgrade.

I switched my wife over to Linux Mint 17.2, because I am tired of working on her laptop every other day.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Assuming your hardware is good enough go ahead and get Windows 10. Update is easy and it works very well. I did my 2 laptops and main desktop with no issues whatsoever. I did keep Win7 on my HTPC since I use MediaCenter for DVR functionality. For some reason MS has decided not to port MediaCenter over to 10.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am really holding off going to 10, I have 7 and am just an ole die hard, when I find something that works and I like, I just hang on to it. Since changing out my keyboard I haven't had any problems, yet.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A lot of people are getting tired of the nag, so they are now looking at alternatives.

There is finally a lot of users starting to check out Linux Mint, because the Cinnamon interface is so easy to navigate. Plus they load it with everything you need.

Those who cannot, is because there are certain pieces of software that do not work well in a Virtual Machine.

It is just getting rid of the stupid nagware, which is causing the most irritation with people.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I tried to log on to my regular home page where all my files are and it says my log on password file is corrupt, anyone have any ideas how to bypass my admin log on to change the password.


I guess I am missing something here that gregzoll didn't miss. What regular homepage do you have where your files are and that uses a password file? 

Various versions of J2EE servers use password files but nothing in Windows, that I am aware of, uses such a thing.

So what did I miss?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I could re-set the passwords easily, but he would have to send me the laptop.
I use a linux bootable Thumbdrive, re-set passwords or unlock the hidden Admin account.
Once the Admin account is unlocked, it is easy to re-set any Users password.

BTW, if you get tired of the Win 10 pop-ups, just download and install the GWX-control panel and say good-bye to Windows 10.
Cheers,


----------

